# Panne / remplacement carte mere / HELP HELP



## Korayb (30 Août 2013)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur le forum. Je suis un "heureux" acquereur d'un macbook pro que j'ai acheté en 2011 a la Fnac. Je suis etudiant en droit, avec les cours qui dure toute la journee le Macbook Pro m'avait changé la vie et j'en ete tres satisfait jusqu'a ce jour... Malheureusement pour moi, mon ordinateur, alors que je m'apprete a reviser pour des concours, tombe en panne ; Il ne s'allume plus, rien du tout ... Je ne suis plus assurer chez Fnac car j'ai pris que 1 ans d'assurance, convaincu par les vendeurs que chez Apple les produits dur dan le temps ..... Erreur monumentale !!! Je prends soins de mon ordi, toujours danS sa pochette et je nettoie avec des lingettes speciales, pas de choc ni rayure sur mon produit ... Je decide de l'emmener chez Apple, ils me disent que il faut prendre Rdv et attendre 2 semaines ( je fais comment en attendant ??? ) , alors le conseiller Apple me suggere d'aller voir sur Paris des reparateurs agreer Apple ; Je me rend, tout content, dans un centre, on me prend en charge et surprise , le diagnostique coute 50 direct !!! Bref je me dis que j'en ai besoin et je paie ... Le monsieur me dit que lorsque la panne sera deceler il m'envoi un devis ... J'attends 2 jours et HOp un devis de l'entreprise qui affirme ce qui suit " carte mere defectueuse suite a infiltration de liquide " et la meilleure c'est le prix " 620" !!!!! Moi qui n'a jamais utiliser mon Macbook Pro en dehors des cours, il y aurait de l'eau dedans !!! Je ne veux pas y croire ... Je viens ici pour vous demandez conseils ! Je n'ai pas d'argent pour m'acheter ni un nouveau produit , ni une carte mere de 620 ( la moitie du prix du neuf) ... Que dois je faire ou que puis je faire .... Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos reponses . Je suis dans le petrin car toute ma vie est dans le macbook pro .


----------



## Sly54 (30 Août 2013)

Bonjour,


Dans ta machine il y a des capteurs d'humidité; il faudrait voir s'ils ont viré et si oui, ça va être dur pour toi de ne pas payer !

Maintenant le problème peut venir de la carte graphique (*) et pour certains modèles le changement est pris en charge par Apple. Mais ça sous-entendrais que l'enseigne chez qui tu as été t'a raconté des crasses Lire par exemple cette Technote.
(*) si ca n'était que la CG, tu devrais entendre la machine se mettre sous tension


----------



## Korayb (30 Août 2013)

Bonjour, en fait il y a ecris exactement ce qui suis sur le devis " SVC,PCBA,MLB,2.3GHZ (10.7) // Power Adapter, 60 W, International " ... Sachant que mon produit ne s'allumé plus du tout ... Je pensais qie c'etait la batterie tout simplement. Je n'ai pas les moyens de payer autant, c'est vraiment la m...., a la rigueur j'aurai fait le bourrin avec Ok, mais non j'ai fais super attention ... Je recupere mon produit alors ? Comment savoir si c'est un coup de crasse ... Et si ils ont viré les diodes pour l'humidité ...


----------



## Sly54 (30 Août 2013)

Quand la machine ne s'allume plus, il y a quelques tests à faire (ici). Maintenant, vu que tu n'as plus la machine, c'est délicat.

Soit tu payes les 50 , tu récupères la machine, tu suis les conseils d'Apple mais tu perds ton temps si c'est bien la carte mère qui est HS.
Soit tu discutes / négocies avec Apple pour avoir une prise en charge / pour expliquer que ta machine n'a jamais pris l'eau


----------



## Korayb (30 Août 2013)

J'ai deja payer le diagnostique lorsque j'ai laisser mon MacbookPro. Je vais l'emmener chez Apple pour faire ce que vous me dites, mais j'ai vraiment pas espoir. Au pire des cas, connaissez vous un reparateur competent sur Paris mais pas trop cher ? Et je vous remercie pour vos reponses.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Août 2013)

Korayb a dit:


> Au pire des cas, connaissez vous un reparateur competent sur Paris mais pas trop cher ?


Déjà que je connais pas Paris 
Tu peux essayer de contacter esimport qui est un membre de Macgé. Mais il n'est pas sur Paris.


----------



## Korayb (1 Septembre 2013)

Comment je fais pour contacter esimport ?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Septembre 2013)

http://forums.macg.co/membres/esimport.html

Tu peux aussi googler


----------



## Korayb (1 Septembre 2013)

Je viens de voir mais c'est trop loin et je veux pas envoyer mon Mac comme ça ... Autre précision sur le devis il signale ( le réparateur) qu'il faut changer le chargeur ... POurquoi changer le chargeur alors que c'est soit disant la carte mére qui est morte ????


----------



## Sly54 (2 Septembre 2013)

Korayb a dit:


> POurquoi changer le chargeur alors que c'est soit disant la carte mére qui est morte ????


Ca, c'est une question à poser à celui qui a établi le devis


----------



## PDD (4 Septembre 2013)

Si il a un 15" le chargeur de 60W n'est pas le chargeur officiel, il faut le 85W (moi j'utilise souvent aussi un 60W sur un de mes 15"!) c'est peut être la raison de la présence du chargeur sur le devis.


----------



## edd72 (4 Septembre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Si il a un 15" le chargeur de 60W n'est pas le chargeur officiel, il faut le 85W (moi j'utilise souvent aussi un 60W sur un de mes 15"!) c'est peut être la raison de la présence du chargeur sur le devis.



Et qu'est-ce qui te fait dire qu'il a un 15"??


----------



## PDD (6 Septembre 2013)

Bien d'accord, c'est pourquoi j'ai utilisé le conditionnel..."si"


----------



## edd72 (6 Septembre 2013)

Avec des si...


----------

